# Reputable breeders please!!



## VApuppywatch23 (Sep 7, 2016)

Hello,

I just would like to start by saying I do not want to argue bloodlines or what a "pitbull" actually is. I have done my research and have grown up around the breed.

After the loss of my retriever of 13 years I have decided to purchase a puppy to be a companion for myself and my 2 year old retriever. My 2 year old pup gets along with my best friends beast of a dog (rescue pitbull) and every other dog hes met so I am not worried whatsoever of mixing breeds in my pack.

Now let me get down to why i'm here!

I have been very skeptical of all the flashy "xl bully" websites and I am looking for some advice or testimonials of good breeders who care about the dogs more than making a quick buck. I do not mind if my dog is pure bred or mixed with other breeds because I will not be breeding my pup and will most likely be neutering my pup when hes young.

Anyways, I really want a big dog and have been looking at these two websites as possible candidates: XXL Blue Pitbulls Biggest Pitbull Puppies Kennel and UNLEASHED KENNELZ - XXL Pit Bull Breeder, Working XXL Pitbulls, PItbulls for sale, bluenose pitbulls, pitbull puppies for sale- Unleashed Kennels

Please if anyone has experience with these breeders (good or bad) let me know because I don't want to "feed the beast" per-say if they don't care about the well being of their animals. Also if anyone has suggestions for any other breeders they respect let me know! (I am not going to adopt, I may with my next pup but I have been saving for a specific type of animal from a good breeder).


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Not impressed by either. I know you said you don't want to argue about what a Pit Bull is, but plain and simple, if you're looking for a Pit Bull, you aren't going to get one from either of those kennels. I see no accomplishments with their dogs, be that show, work, or sport, and the only "titles" they have to boast about are their dogs being "tri carriers" which is really nothing special at all. When colour comes first, I'd run far, far away. 

Now, what are you looking for in a dog? Because if you don't care if they're mixed and you just want a companion, I highly suggest you go support a shelter and adopt a dog. These kennels are nothing more than cash cows and I can guarantee you can find mutts that look like theirs in any shelter in North America, for a whole lot cheaper too.


----------



## jebbrown11 (Aug 31, 2016)

Yes if you want a good bloodline u should look for purple ribbon dogs with gr-ch in their blood. I did this and was guaranteed health and temperment for life aswell as getting the look i wanted
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lokipup (Sep 25, 2016)

A color is a genetic trait and can be dominant or recessive. I am horrified to think what they do with pups that are not born blue since it's only a color, nothing else, and you can have a blue dog with any other color puppies. These "breeders" look as un-legit as possible. And anything with XXL or that has a Z in its name sounds sketchy too. If you are going to neuter your dog, why does it matter that he is a "purebred" pit, which those do not look like.


----------



## bullymax (Nov 5, 2015)

Have you checked out Suarez bulls kennels? Very functional bullies from a very reputable breeder.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Sounds like you want an XL American Bully. The best way to do that is to look up ABKC shows in your area and go. Talk to the folks there. PR means nothing...just that 4-5 gems have registered dogs lol
I'm so glad you are researching before purchasing. Make sure parents of your American Bully puppy have been health tested (hip/elbows etc) there are a lot of awful American Bully breeders out there.


----------

